# ARIN down to last /8



## kaniini (Apr 23, 2014)

From the ARIN announcement today:


ARIN is down to its final /8 of available space in its inventory and has moved into Phase Four of its IPv4 Countdown Plan.  All IPv4 requests are now subject to Countdown Plan processes, so please review the following details carefully.

All IPv4 requests will be processed on a "First in, First out" basis, and all requests of any size will be subject to team review, and requests for /15 or larger will require department director approval.  ARIN's resource analysts will respond to tickets as they appear chronologically in the queue. Each ticket response is treated as an individual transaction, so the completion time of a single request may vary based on customer response times and the number of requests waiting in the queue. Because each correspondence will be processed in sequence, it is possible that response times may exceed our usual two-day turnaround.

The hold period for returned, reclaimed, and revoked blocks is now reduced to 60 days. All returned, revoked, and reclaimed IPv4 address space will go back into the available pool when the 60 day period has expired. Staff will continue to check routing/filtering on space being reissued and will notify recipients if there are issues.

When a request is approved, the recipient will have 60 days to complete payment and/or an RSA. On the 61st day, the address space will be released back to the available pool if payment and RSA are not completed.

We encourage you to visit the IPv4 Countdown Phase Four page at:

https://www.arin.net/resources/request/countdown_phase4.html

ARIN may experience situations where it can no longer fulfill qualifying IPv4 requests due to a lack of inventory of the desired block size.  At that time, the requester may opt to accept the largest available block size or they may ask to be placed on the Waiting List for Unmet Requests.  Full details about this process are available at:

https://www.arin.net/resources/request/waiting_list.html

Please contact [email protected] or our Help Desk +1.703.227.0660 if you have questions about these procedural changes.


----------



## mhosts (Apr 23, 2014)

Their website has also been flip-flopping over the past hour. They've also removed member login on the left.

I guess a lot of members are trying to get their last requests in for v4 all at once. Curious to see how this plays out and how much of that /8 is left tomorrow.


----------



## SkylarM (Apr 23, 2014)

mhosts said:


> Their website has also been flip-flopping over the past hour. They've also removed member login on the left.
> 
> I guess a lot of members are trying to get their last requests in for v4 all at once. Curious to see how this plays out and how much of that /8 is left tomorrow.


ARIN takes on average 2-4 days for a standard IP allocation request when they aren't getting picky about data. If they get picky with your data and justification, then you're looking at an average of 2 weeks or so to complete an allocation. You may see a rush of people applying for IP space, but that likely won't trickle down until next week or so if it actually happens.

I don't believe the member login being removed was intentional. The member area is spitting out 503 errors, so it's likely that it just isn't showing up related to that.


----------



## rds100 (Apr 23, 2014)

Maybe they got slashdotted 

edit: indeed - http://tech.slashdot.org/story/14/04/23/1428246/arin-is-down-to-the-last-8-of-ipv4-addresses


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Apr 23, 2014)

Wonder if CC have applied for a /14 yet.


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Apr 23, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> I don't believe the member login being removed was intentional. The member area is spitting out 503 errors, so it's likely that it just isn't showing up related to that.


Been pissing me off all day. They updated one of our tickets, I try and login to see it, and cant. Try 20 minutes later, I can see it. I type my reply in, hit submit.... 503.


----------



## mhosts (Apr 24, 2014)

It ended up being power outages at one of their locations.

https://www.arin.net/announcements/2014/20140423_outage.html

When it rains, it pours I guess.


----------



## VPSCorey (Apr 30, 2014)

Down to .99 as of 4/30


----------



## VMBox (May 19, 2014)

Flying through the last /8 aren't they.


----------



## coreyman (May 19, 2014)

VMBox said:


> Flying through the last /8 aren't they.


Yea they are - it's at .86 left today.


----------



## rds100 (May 19, 2014)

The sooner they finish the last /8, the better.


----------

